# My BLUE Baby Kaiya's Magazine Cover and Story!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

It's here, it's here....it's FINALLY HERE!!!!

Last month I entered my 10-month old blue GSD, Kaiya, into a "Cutest Pet Contest" sponsored by a VERY popular Kansas City magazine called 435 South. It is read by THOUSANDS of people and her prize for winning was the cover of the magazine!!

For those of you who don't know - we lost both of our healthy German Shepherds within 2 months of each other last April and June. We got Kaiya 10 weeks after our female passed away - after a DEVASTATING battle for life that she eventually lost. Two days after we brought Kaiya home, my beloved boy, Titan, passed away unexpectedly, too....of bloat. This TRULY was one of the most difficult and devastating experiences I've ever had in my life. This is SUCH a special way to memorialize my two beautiful dogs. I'm also THRILLED that my amazing vet was a part of this story - as what he did for me during this time was so above and beyond the call of duty - he deserves to be recognized.

THANK YOU to all of you who voted!! Without your votes and the votes of MANY friends and family...this never would have happened!! This kind of brings it all full circle and even though it's just a magazine cover and story...it means the WORLD to me!! 

(This is the link to the story - if you go to 435 South's home page - you can see a small pic of the cover! Also, check out the 'head tilt' pic of her on their site which appears next to the story!!) Top Dogs - 435 South Magazine - March 2012

I've also attached the cover photo!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How wonderful! I'm glad I voted. She's a beautiful creature and I believe she was sent to heal your heart


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW......words can't describe this.....what an amazing keepsake you now have of not just Kaiya but of Titan and Nikka.....a real tribute to them also.
Congratulations......you deserved to win!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AHHH!!! I was so excited to read the article!!! VERY COOL!!! I still want a copy of the magazine!!!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow-what a gorgeous cover! Congratulations to you and the runners up.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

congratulations that is so awesome


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! Kaiya is so beautiful. =)


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats!! She is beautiful! So happy for you guys!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

A great article and a beautiful girl.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have read your story from the start and it still brings tears flowing as i read it again. Congratulations on your beautiful Kaiya:wub:


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful cover photo! You should get it framed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

beautiful cover beautiful story so bittersweet ..I'm so glad you girls won!! Glad I voted LOVE IT!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Thanks you guys!!

I wish you could see it in person...it's even more awesome!! And that head tilt pic on the inside by the story is just INCREDIBLE....it takes up a FULL PAGE!!

I'm hand delivering a few copies to my vet's office today. Can't WAIT to see his face when he reads it....he has NO idea!!

Just found out 133,000 will see this!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, your beautiful Kaiya makes a very good cover girl. Such a tribute to your babies that are waiting at the bridge for you, and were so much a part of your life leaving you with many great memories. A deserving prize for a deserving person. :congratulations:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Congratulations, your beautiful Kaiya makes a very good cover girl. Such a tribute to your babies that are waiting at the bridge for you, and were so much a part of your life leaving you with many great memories. A deserving prize for a deserving person. :congratulations:


Awwww...thanks, Karen!! My boy, Titan, still hasn't been buried yet - as his death was just TOO painful and came TOO quickly after Nikka's. I'm hoping that this very happy - yet bittersweet magazine story will help in the healing process. Kaiya is SO full of life and SO much like a 'reincarnation' of the two of them (as the writer so eloquently put it) that I truly believe God sent her to me to help get me through that whole, horrible experience.

Thanks again!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so excited for you! The cover is amazing! I can't wait to read the story! Congrats to you and *Kaiya*










Ok I just tearfully read the story. What a touching tribute! Beautiful job to everyone involved!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so proud of you two!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I am so excited for you! The cover is amazing! I can't wait to read the story! Congrats to you and *Kaiya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I just LOVED the story - she did a BEAUTIFUL job!!

By the way - here's the pic on the inside of the magazine next to the story - I think it's my favorite!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful story and beautiful dog!!


----------

